# BB30 for 2012 Orbea Orca silver



## 3MC (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I'm trying to find some information about the correct BB for my frame. This is my first BB frame, so I'm not really familiar with this kind of set up. I'm planning to use Campagnolo Ultra Torque Crankset. there are two sizes 68x42 and 68x46. Which is the right one for my frame? any help or assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------

